
Full Stack Fest 2015: Ruby 3.0, by Yukihiro Matsumoto - MrBra
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48iKjUcENRE
======
MrBra
This guy has a serious talent for pragmatism. We've already witnessed it in
Ruby so many times, for example in method naming, just to quote the most
obvious.

Here we witness it once again: the way he wants to tackle in Ruby 3.0 the
features the community has always been asking for (mainly speed and
concurrency) is just so convenient and right. Also, to top it off, after
seeing Ruby issues with switching from 1.8 to 1.9 he is always keeping one eye
open on retro compatibility. A perfect example of a lesson learned case at
work. Hopefully the final equation will be wisdom + love = Ruby.

